# Stellar San



## DarrenTheDrunk (28/9/20)

Ok ... the Brains Trust (BT) on this forum have converted (or shoved) me from chlorine to stellar san (SS) and have done so with some vigor. So, in fairness... I have a question about SS or the like. I did raise this in the past so would like to raise it as a separate post if I may. I must first state that I learned from one of the BT that I should probably just mix what I need for the day, use it and then dispose of it after that ... Well thats what I thought was being stated. The question ... I have 4 liters of SS and am about to use it. It was mixed over a week ago and looks good in that it is lightly milky and still produces heaps of "froth". Do the BT think that this is effective. ( My question mark key is knackered so excuse my lack of punctuation so ! takes its place). Does anyone have an answer on how long mixed SS lasts and when can you tell it is ineffective!

CBBE


----------



## Ferment8 (28/9/20)

I think as long as it's ph remains under 3.5 it is good to go.


----------



## sp0rk (28/9/20)

Yep, under 3.5pH and it's good to keep using
A simple way to make sure it's low enough is if it's milky, add a few ml of starsan into it until it goes clear again


----------



## kadmium (28/9/20)

If your water is particularly minerally, the starsan will turn cloudy. As Ferment8 stated, the best way to tell is to check the PH of it. The more minerally the water, the quicker it will go bad.


----------



## paulyg (28/9/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> Ok ... the Brains Trust (BT) on this forum have converted (or shoved) me from chlorine to stellar san (SS) and have done so with some vigor. So, in fairness... I have a question about SS or the like. I did raise this in the past so would like to raise it as a separate post if I may. I must first state that I learned from one of the BT that I should probably just mix what I need for the day, use it and then dispose of it after that ... Well thats what I thought was being stated. The question ... I have 4 liters of SS and am about to use it. It was mixed over a week ago and looks good in that it is lightly milky and still produces heaps of "froth". Do the BT think that this is effective. ( My question mark key is knackered so excuse my lack of punctuation so ! takes its place). Does anyone have an answer on how long mixed SS lasts and when can you tell it is ineffective!
> 
> CBBE


 
Surely this was answered in your last two posts on the subject, it will be fine or you could lash out and use up another 8 cents worth of stellar san to make a new 4-liter batch. 

There must be lower hanging fruit out there if this sanitizer obsession of yours is about saving money?


----------



## kadmium (28/9/20)

This is I believe the 4th post about sanitising


----------



## MHB (28/9/20)

Well 20 new threads since February, you have to expect some overlap.
M


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (28/9/20)

Well Thank you for the heads up about PH, This is valuable information. I will limit the following reply to PAULYG. Who the F do you think you are and further, you have NO idea who I am or what conditions I may have in terms of retaining information among many other issues. I do in fact have clinic issues and for you to say what you said really pisses me off. If what I have posted bothers you then why dont you just pull you head in and not reply. WHo do you think....na... no more to be said but. STFU you idiot


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (28/9/20)

I must add... I am struggling very very much with my condition and your comment has just really upset me but I can not and do not want to use the language I want to


----------



## butisitart (28/9/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> Ok ... the Brains Trust (BT) on this forum have converted (or shoved) me from chlorine to stellar san (SS) and have done so with some vigor. So, in fairness... I have a question about SS or the like. I did raise this in the past so would like to raise it as a separate post if I may. I must first state that I learned from one of the BT that I should probably just mix what I need for the day, use it and then dispose of it after that ... Well thats what I thought was being stated. The question ... I have 4 liters of SS and am about to use it. It was mixed over a week ago and looks good in that it is lightly milky and still produces heaps of "froth". Do the BT think that this is effective. ( My question mark key is knackered so excuse my lack of punctuation so ! takes its place). Does anyone have an answer on how long mixed SS lasts and when can you tell it is ineffective!
> 
> CBBE


i've always done 6-7 ss droplets into the bottle plunger, then use it for the fermenters and everything else then ditch at the end of the day (although i now realise i don't need to.). so, that's about 1L. 4L sounds like a lot more than i would ever use. and if it's frothing too much, like laundry detergent, use less. you'd be surprised how little you actually need. since i usually ditch it, not much help on the longevity, but it seems if it's still frothing and looking good, then good to go.


----------



## paulyg (28/9/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> Well Thank you for the heads up about PH, This is valuable information. I will limit the following reply to PAULYG. Who the F do you think you are and further, you have NO idea who I am or what conditions I may have in terms of retaining information among many other issues. I do in fact have clinic issues and for you to say what you said really pisses me off. If what I have posted bothers you then why dont you just pull you head in and not reply. WHo do you think....na... no more to be said but. STFU you idiot


You are right I don't know anything about you, and your post didn't bother me at all, this is an internet forum after all. I am not having a go at you, I'm just suggesting if you read through the comments in the previous posts you will find the same info as is being posted here which I think answers your question. If you have a condition that prevents you from doing that than I apologise.

As for the saving money comment I'm afraid I will have to stand by that, if you are trying to save some cash I think you might get better bang for your buck looking at other areas of your brewing.

You seem very upset so I apologize for any distress my comments caused you.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/9/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> .... your comment has just really upset me....



@DarrenTheDrunk sorry some of the comments upset you. I'm sure that none of the guys message to offend. 

Everyone else... I suggest if we think that there's been plenty of similar threads already... just don't respond. Like your mum used to tell you.... if you can't say something nice...

We want to encourage the new and/or inexperienced brewers to learn, but our them off posting for fear of ridicule


----------



## peterlonz (29/9/20)

It's me the liquid pool chlorine guy.
Who on earth wants to be testing Ph?
Nobody.
Just as with chlorine - make a new batch.


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (29/9/20)

paulyg said:


> You are right I don't know anything about you, and your post didn't bother me at all, this is an internet forum after all. I am not having a go at you, I'm just suggesting if you read through the comments in the previous posts you will find the same info as is being posted here which I think answers your question. If you have a condition that prevents you from doing that than I apologise.
> 
> As for the saving money comment I'm afraid I will have to stand by that, if you are trying to save some cash I think you might get better bang for your buck looking at other areas of your brewing.
> 
> You seem very upset so I apologize for any distress my comments caused you.




Thank you and accepted


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (29/9/20)

GrumpyPaul said:


> @DarrenTheDrunk sorry some of the comments upset you. I'm sure that none of the guys message to offend.
> 
> Everyone else... I suggest if we think that there's been plenty of similar threads already... just don't respond. Like your mum used to tell you.... if you can't say something nice...
> 
> We want to encourage the new and/or inexperienced brewers to learn, but our them off posting for fear of ridicule




Hi Grumpy... I cant help myself but, thanks for your comment you grumpy 'ol bastard...!!! Ironically, my 2 year old grand daughter calls me grumpy which was meant to be Gramps... but what the hell... I need to live with what this awesome little person calls me and I do it with pleasure....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (29/9/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> Hi Grumpy... I cant help myself but, thanks for your comment you grumpy 'ol bastard...!!! Ironically, my 2 year old grand daughter calls me grumpy which was meant to be Gramps... but what the hell... I need to live with what this awesome little person calls me and I do it with pleasure....


That is exactly how I got the name. My first grandson couldn't get his mouth around Grandpa and it came out Grumpy.

And the name has stuck


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (29/9/20)

I changed my "name" and my 2 grand kids call me "Poppy" for some reason, they both love that name so Poppy is very popular and I think a lot of that is attributed simply to my name... I hereby grant you authority and copy right to use the same name ....Poppy !!!


----------



## JDW81 (1/10/20)

Hey Darren,

Depending on how much gear you are sanitising, you actually don’t need to mix up a huge amount of no rinse santiser. 

For most brew days, I can get away with around 1L of solution to sanitise 4 cubes/other brewing gear, or all my kegs, lines, taps etc (I rarely brew and keg on the same day).

500mL goes into a spray bottle, and get sprayed on all surfaces that require sanitising. The other 500mL is what I drop things like taps/disconnects/gas posts etc into.

It all gets discarded at the end of the day.

The stuff I’ve got is diluted at 1.5mL into 1L. I’ve got a 450mL bottle, which is used at the correct rate will last me around 300 brews. 

You’d be surprised how little you actually need if you spray it onto surfaces, instead of pouring a bunch into the bottom of every vessel and shaking it around. The less you use (while still coating all necessary surfaces) means the longer the bottle lasts and the cheaper it all becomes!

JD


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (2/10/20)

JDW81 said:


> Hey Darren,
> 
> Depending on how much gear you are sanitising, you actually don’t need to mix up a huge amount of no rinse santiser.
> 
> ...


Thank you JD. Your advice is spot on and I have learned a lot from this forum which includes your input.

cheers


----------



## peterlonz (3/10/20)

Sounds like a good "system".
I guess you'd need to be careful to get good coverage using the spray?
How often do you soak the lines, connects & taps ?
Maybe you could just pump the sanitising solution through? That's what I do with near boiling water. Some years now & no problems, but for newcomers I guess the advice is "play it safe".


----------



## JDW81 (3/10/20)

A good spray bottle which gives a fine mist will cover everything easily, and every thing is squeaky clean prior to sanitisation. You can spray to solution down the lines as well, just put the opening of the line over the spray hole.

To be honest (and this is a little off topic), I've been using less chemicals when brewing recently and using steam to sanitise my gear. I still use no rinse in a few spots, but I do rinse it with boiling water prior to coming into contact with beer/wort.

Lines/taps/disconnects/posts all get removed at the end of every keg, then cleaned either for storage or re-use.

JD


----------

